# Best Power Washer For Mobile Valeting?????



## AddictedtoBase (Sep 30, 2017)

Hello all I have been toying with the idea of starting up a mobile valeting business while i train up my paint correction skills.I have been researching and the brand kranzle has been popping up alot particularly the k10 and k7 models. I read somewhere that the k10 has a very high water usage so i might be better with the k7 if im using a van and tank??? or is there other brands as good as kranzle and would do the job as well?


----------



## robx1r (Feb 16, 2016)

I've a k7 with the total stop system. Etc etc. Savage washer light and easy to transport


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

The K10 is 10 litres per minute, the K7 is 7, so you're using nearly 50% more water with the K10. The K10 also uses considerably more power (2.5kW vs 1.6kW) so if you're running off a generator this is a consideration.

The reason for both of these is the motor speed of the K10 being 2,800 rpm, double that of the K7; this also means the K10 is not well suited to running off low pressure water supplies like tanks, as the pump is susceptible to cavitation damage.

Finally, you don't want the stop / start (Kränzle call it "Total Stop") feature if you're going to be running off a generator, it doesn't do the generator or the motor any good.

TL,DR: Get a K7 without total stop, mobile valeting is what it was designed for :thumb:


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

I use a k4, more than adequate, i carry about 400 litres of water and can usually wash 8/10 cars with it 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Kickasskev said:


> I use a k4, more than adequate, i carry about 400 litres of water and can usually wash 8/10 cars with it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


8-10 a day wow that's some going bud:thumb:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

The best power washers bar none for me are Kränzle. There's nothing that comes close to their build quality and decade long stocking of replacement parts etc. They can service your 20+ year old power washer, because they pay attention to reusing the same screws etc on newer models as well.

But the'yre not cheap. But for a professional person, I'd recommend them. I'm extremely happy with my 2160.

https://www.kraenzle.com/en.html

The combo of flow and pressure is what also makes them good. Cheap models go for sellable "bars", but rarely provide a proper waterflow to flush dirt away. Also these guys use up 2-3kW, so not sure how you'd want to get tgat from a battery.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

The K7 is 1.6kW which can run off a petrol generator quite readily.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Kickasskev said:


> I use a k4, more than adequate, i carry about 400 litres of water and can usually wash 8/10 cars with it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Out of it interest, how long have you been using it at that level?


----------



## AddictedtoBase (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks all i think ill start saving my pennys for a Kranzle k7 without total stop &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;. Out of interest is there any group buys for the k7 floating around lol?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes, Elite are doing one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Earlier this year I got a kranzle machine after retiring my aging Karcher pressure washer. 

I wish I had invested in one years ago fantastic they are bits of kit


----------



## tommydog (Oct 25, 2017)

Mobile valeters buying home use pressure washers from BQ and getting upset when they dont last a year...£150 then just take it back in warranty and say you only washed your car a few times. In reality the commercial machines from Karcher and Nilfisk that are engineered to be used everyday are £600. The questions are: will you carry your own water and electricity (generator) ?


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

The K4's don't last long using a water tank in my experience. The sooner I can get hold of a Kranzle zee better.


----------



## Sam Foster (Nov 6, 2017)

Iv'e been using a Silverline Pressure Washer when washing cars, it does the job nicely.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Sam Foster said:


> Iv'e been using a Silverline Pressure Washer when washing cars, it does the job nicely.


I'm sure it does, the real question is how long will it continue to "do the job nicely" if you do 7+ cars a day, every working day, for weeks on end....


----------



## AddictedtoBase (Sep 30, 2017)

hello again all thanks everyone again for your replys. I have decided to purchase a Kranzle k7 i just have a couple more questions if thats ok? Number one being i have seen on the internet that when i search kranzle k7 on youtube alot of videos (mostly american based) mention a Kranzle 1622 as far as i can see they are the same machine so is this just americans calling the product a different name or is there another machine i dont know about?

Second question is what generator to use? i rang a kranzle Distributor here in ireland and he talked alot about the products. I mentioned that I wanted a k7 for mobile valeting and that I was going to be using a generator. The generator I had picked out was a ford generator I had seen on a video being used with the kranzle k7 it says its rated for 2800 watt or 3800 Peak watt he then went on to tell me that this was not enough power to start the k7 up and that it would need more power?? this was after i had watched a video of it working with the k7 so this confused me highly lol any thoughts?? here is the link to the video mentioned. 



 let me know what you all think thank you


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

My guess is the difference in naming convention comes from the fact that the US typically denote pressure in PSI, whereas in Germany (and more generally in Europe) bar is used - plus they use US gallons rather than litres.

The K7 is officially known by Kränzle as the HD7/122 - 7 litres per minute of flow, at 122 bar sustained pump head pressure. Now 1600psi is about 110bar so there seems to be some other slight differences between the machines, my guess is that this relates to the voltage difference but I don't know for certain.

So it's essentially the same basic machine, but for the US market.

As for the generator question, this has been discussed a lot on here. The rule of thumb applied by dealers seems to be that a generator needs to have a sustained output three times that required by the pressure washer. In the case of the HD7 that would be 4.8kW! As you can see from the video, in practice this would be overkill since it runs fine off a generator rated at 2.8kW continuous.


----------



## AddictedtoBase (Sep 30, 2017)

steelghost said:


> My guess is the difference in naming convention comes from the fact that the US typically denote pressure in PSI, whereas in Germany (and more generally in Europe) bar is used - plus they use US gallons rather than litres.
> 
> The K7 is officially known by Kränzle as the HD7/122 - 7 litres per minute of flow, at 122 bar sustained pump head pressure. Now 1600psi is about 110bar so there seems to be some other slight differences between the machines, my guess is that this relates to the voltage difference but I don't know for certain.
> 
> ...


again very helpfull reply thank you very much.So your saying there would be no long term adverse effects to my generator or my kranzle k7 by running the k7 with a generator with in and around 2800 watts ??


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

How many regular customers do you have every week?
How many customers do you have on average in a month?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

AddictedtoBase said:


> again very helpfull reply thank you very much.So your saying there would be no long term adverse effects to my generator or my kranzle k7 by running the k7 with a generator with in and around 2800 watts ??


I'm afraid I can't go that far - for instance, it might not work (well) with a cheap genny with a nominal output that doesn't hold up properly under load. But on the basis that this guy has been using it with that specific Ford unit, I'd expect a decent quality one would work fine.

As the guy says at the end of his video though, he's barely used the generator...


----------

